
Ask HN: Favorite CMS? - dyeje
Looking for recommendations on a CMS. My needs are pretty standard, blogging abilities and editable content for non-technical folks. Bonus points if it integrates with Rails nicely.
======
EnderMB
Umbraco.

I was a .NET developer for many years before moving onto a Linux stack, but I
am still yet to find a CMS that rivals Umbraco for ease of use.

It's open-source, has a great community behind it, has cloud offerings, and
has enough extensions available that you can plug in (mostly) any
functionality you want. The key thing, for me, is that it blows WordPress out
of the water in terms of ease of use - it's not even remotely close.

It's not perfect by any means. there is a disconnect between what HQ wants and
what the community asks for, the back-office is on Angular 1 (for good reasons
- switching would break existing extensions), and it suffers from the same
problem that WordPress suffers in that dev jobs are quite cheap. The ease of
use means the market is flooded with bad developers, and there seems to be
little incentive to offer more money to get quality in.

~~~
andrei_says_
WordPress is a steaming pile of dung in a dumpster fire. I have not touched a
codebase which has brought me more turmoil.

I hope to never touch it again.

If I had to start a new website I’d likely use craft or Jekyll+netlify+netlify
CMS or forestry

~~~
EnderMB
I couldn't agree more, although I'd argue that there are two things that keep
people using WP.

1\. The UI. Most people know it, at least a little bit, so it is sold on the
fact that it is usable. I'd say this is true in the same sense that Hacker
News has a great UI. It's functional, but all its warts are masked by its
familiarity.

2\. The plugins. I know loads of WordPress developers in 2018 that couldn't
tell you what composer is. I don't want to tar everyone with the same brush,
but a lot of people choose WP because they don't need to write code, and that
comes with its own problems when you want something a bit different to what
your favourite plugin offers.

~~~
andrei_says_
3\. One-click installation on most cheap hosting accounts in the world.

The plug-ins could contain ok to vulnerable to malicious to disastrously bad
code and could change from one version to another so when you update an OK
plug-in you may introduce malware to your site.

------
mbushey
Grav is amazing for simple sites and my current favorite. I've used Drupal
quite a bit for more complicated stuff; It's a beast. Wordpress is a nightmare
technically but easy to use when it's working.

------
claudiulodro
For non-technical people, WordPress is your best bet. It definitely has its
warts and flaws, but there is a giant pool of learning materials available and
many people are already familiar with it.

------
codegeek
"..editable content for non-technical folks.."

WordPress. There is no better CMS when it comes to the ability to edit content
by non-technical folks.

------
steveat
you talking free? It also depends on what you're using it for. If it's just a
blog, you have a few choices like WP, Drupal, Joomla or you can try Moveable
Type.

You should check the plugins marketplace for each platform to check about RoR
integration.

